# Maserati Grand Sport 2006 Nero Carbonio three day paint correction !



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

*Hi guys ,

This Maserati was done last year at my former workshop 
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=229321

The owner contacted me again(whilst I was in Sydney detailing cars) after it was repaired on the left hand side passenger door " He had a mishap with the sliding gate at his work place ouch !!"

The job was booked in for a three day paint correction .

So the whole car had to be corrected again after a visit to this Body Shop .
As you will see from the following photos it was a pretty ordinary job , swirl marks and sanding marks were left on most of the panels especially the roof ,
please forgive me for my lack of before and after photos of these areas as I was pushed for time .

This is the same place where I detailed and polished this Jaguar XK 140 , due to confidentiality and security reasons the location will not be disclosed .

So on with the correction .

This is what I was greeted with 









Healthy amount of paint 


















Bonnet before









After 



























50/50









Not sure if this was a before or after  ( it looks more like an after from the other side of the roof )

http://i263.photobucket.com/albums/ii136/Mars_081/Cars/Cars%208/IM
G_5228.jpg

That's how this repair job looked before 









Sorry forgot the afters :wall:

Not sure if this was a before or after  ( it looks more like an after from the other side of the roof )










Work in progress!









Tail lights before


















More after shots 









Products used 




































Finished, these are the results of 30 hours work over three days ! Please the following photos .



















7200 Lumens LED FLOOD LIGHT doing it's thing that is show the results !









Here's the 4200 lumens one close up 









A third one will be joining the duo soon

Sorry got sidetracked !



















I think that was the side that was repaired ( So I did take an after photo after all :wall:






















































































































Thanks for taking the time to read my write up I hope you have enjoyed it !

Best Regards

Mario

*


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Cracking job there mate.


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Nice work Mario, looked a right state before you started!

Love these Italian stallions!

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## 123quackers (Jan 29, 2009)

WOW great work Mario, love the wheels although not the easiest to clean hey 

Guess its hot in the garage as I spot a fan in the back ground........:thumb:

Some fantastic after shots which are a great credit to the depth and mirror like shine.....:argie:


----------



## dhiren_motilal (Apr 3, 2011)

looks awesome Mario, great work.

did any of you guys notice the top left hand corner?? looks like custom detail stool.
I want one.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

That looks very nice in the pictures, which metabo polisher are you using, never seen that model before, is it a dual action or a rotary.


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Just great work Mario :thumb:

Really like your write ups


----------



## prokopas (Apr 29, 2010)

Thumbs Up once more Mario.


----------



## David Proctor (Mar 6, 2011)

Awesome job....


----------



## twoscoops (Mar 26, 2010)

excellent work my man!


----------



## Black Magic Detail (Aug 17, 2010)

nice work mario


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

DMH-01 said:


> Cracking job there mate.


*Thanks buddy , much appreciated :thumb:

Mario*


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

JBirchy said:


> Nice work Mario, looked a right state before you started!
> 
> Love these Italian stallions!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


*Thanks mate, It wasn't that bad compared to the Lexus I corrected previously that was in a shocking state !:doublesho

I love Maserati's especially the newer GT's they look mean and aggressive !

Mario *


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

dhiren_motilal said:


> looks awesome Mario, great work.
> 
> did any of you guys notice the top left hand corner?? looks like custom detail stool.
> I want one.


*Thanks mate, always appreciate your comments :thumb:

It's called a Racatac ! Google it and you will find it *

Mario


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Trip tdi said:


> That looks very nice in the pictures, which metabo polisher are you using, never seen that model before, is it a dual action or a rotary.


*Thanks Trip,

The Metabo Polisher is just a mini sander I use it to polish small areas I wouldn't call it a DA because it doesn't have enough torque like the Flex XC 3401 VRG DA with forced rotation has !*

*Mario*


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Racer said:


> Just great work Mario :thumb:
> 
> Really like your write ups


*Thanks Rui , much appreciated buddy 
:thumb:

Mario *


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

prokopas said:


> Thumbs Up once more Mario.


*Thanks Prokopis, always appreciated you comments buddy :thumb:

Mario*


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

David Proctor said:


> Awesome job....


*Thanks David :thumb:

Mario*


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

twoscoops said:


> excellent work my man!


*Thanks much appreciated :thumb:*


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Black Magic Detail said:


> nice work mario


*Thanks Steve , glad you like mate !

Mario*


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

Great work as always Mario :thumb:


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

*Thank you guys for all your nice comments and feedback as always very much appreciated !

Best Regards

Mario*


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Swell.gr said:


> Great work as always Mario :thumb:


*Thanks Mike , glad you like it buddy :thumb:

Mario*


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

Excellent work Mario!:thumb:


----------



## RivieraV (Mar 17, 2010)

Amazing work,, I like the look of those LED floodlights, where do you get them from? I have had a look at some but not sure which ones are good,.


----------



## tansel (Sep 26, 2010)

Cracking job as we used to see from you all the time 

I've a question, how did you manage the polish dust problem? 
As i can see you didnt have chance to use water, am i right?


----------



## matzagrin (Nov 1, 2009)

Typical job from the Body Shop's... 

Great recovery Mario


----------



## dmpoyz (Oct 10, 2010)

Great work Mario:thumb::thumb:


----------



## nuberlis (Aug 23, 2011)

Mario...you rock!Many many likes to your work !

Christos.


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

scooby73 said:


> Excellent work Mario!:thumb:


*Thanks John, as always very much appreciated :thumb:

Mario*


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

RivieraV said:


> Amazing work,, I like the look of those LED floodlights, where do you get them from? I have had a look at some but not sure which ones are good,.


*Thanks mate , pm me and I will tell you about the LED FLOODLIGHTS !

Mario *


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

a_tansel said:


> Cracking job as we used to see from you all the time
> 
> I've a question, how did you manage the polish dust problem?
> As i can see you didnt have chance to use water, am i right?


*Thanks , always appreciate your kind words !

These Wizards Polishes hardly create any dust unless of course your buffing pads are heavily worn out ( that's how most of the dust is created in the first place besides the polish !)

They are not 3M or Meguiar's M105 which create a lot of dust !
That's why I use these polishes they are very clean to work with compared to the above mentioned polishes .

Yes, you are right I had to wash it waterless which was a pain I had no choice 

Mario *


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

matzagrin said:


> Typical job from the Body Shop's...
> 
> Great recovery Mario


*Yes, typical Body Shop's :wall:

Thanks Bruno :thumb:

Mario*


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

dmpoyz said:


> Great work Mario:thumb::thumb:


*Thanks Dimitris , very much appreciated :thumb:

Mario*


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

nuberlis said:


> Mario...you rock!Many many likes to your work !
> 
> Christos.


*Thanks Christos, glad you like my work !

Mario*


----------



## bimmersean (Oct 31, 2009)

Mario,
Beautiful work brother..I always enjoy your work and write-ups..keep up the awesome work and happy buffing.

Sean


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

bimmersean said:


> Mario,
> Beautiful work brother..I always enjoy your work and write-ups..keep up the awesome work and happy buffing.
> 
> Sean


*Thanks Sean, I'm glad you like my work and write ups :thumb:

Always enjoy :buffer:

Mario  *


----------



## tansel (Sep 26, 2010)

Eurogloss said:


> *Thanks , always appreciate your kind words !
> 
> These Wizards Polishes hardly create any dust unless of course your buffing pads are heavily worn out ( that's how most of the dust is created in the first place besides the polish !)
> 
> ...


Hmm I see it thats why they call them as Wizards Polish  
You're right about that pad thing, with 3M pads i can see colored dust on the surface; which means they're coming from the pad actually.


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

a_tansel said:


> Hmm I see it thats why they call them as Wizards Polish
> You're right about that pad thing, with 3M pads i can see colored dust on the surface; which means they're coming from the pad actually.


*I would say it's common sense really when you think about it, the more a buffing pad is worn out the more dust it will create !

In the case that you are using 3M polishes well, they are very dusty anyway so when you have very worn out buffing pad and use 3M polishes or M105 you will see dust flying all over the place :wall:

And to be honest I don't like this happening especially when a client asks you is this going to be messy ?

That's why I use Scholl, Wizards , Xpert, Meguiar's , with the exception of M105 which is very dusty all the rest are Ok :thumb:

Oops !! Got side tracked again !

Mario *


----------



## tansel (Sep 26, 2010)

Thanks alot for the exp mate


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

a_tansel said:


> Hmm I see it thats why they call them as Wizards Polish
> You're right about that pad thing, with 3M pads i can see colored dust on the surface; which means they're coming from the pad actually.


*Well ,they are called Wizards because they work and that's the most important thing when you are polishing a car trying to remove paint defects !

Mario*


----------

